# Okaloosa island.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

went west of the pier. 

swam out to the 2nd bar looking for rays. saw plenty of ladies and a huge school of catfish. water was murky and churned up due to the bigger surf. strong rip going west between the first and second sand bar. No weeds in close though. 

got out past the 2nd bar and it dropped down to about 8ft where i found a nice weed line. speared a 25lb ray and fought it, the waves and the rip current back to shore. my calves were starting to feel like they were going to cramp up so once i made it in i didn't try for another. 

didn't see any pompano, although they are probably running the wash right now feeding on sand crabs. no spanish or king activity in close, which is weird i usually see a bunch of smaller spanish. no real signs of baitfish either., but it was a bit rough and i was more concentrated on breaking waves and looking for sting ray heads poking out of the sand. the weed line out past the 2nd bar is too thick for comfort and running shark baits still isn't happening. I'll try Destin on friday.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the report, and good luck on Friday! Hope you get to put your new shark slayer to the test! And now I am glad I am not the only person fishing for sharks with an okuma!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

8 feet deep seems like there could be lots of fish.when I was young and a life guard in south jersey the life guards would work out every other day and swim out a couple miles on calm days.we had life preservers on but would always see plenty of fish and it was so much fun.some days we had 25 guys all swimming together.
You spearing that big ray wow that's cool.thanks for report trying all next week surf fishing and might hit the pier also.My brother is flying in from jersey and want to get on some fish.
Let me know how you do in destin Friday.
Thanks again. Tom


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Tom044 said:


> 8 feet deep seems like there could be lots of fish.when I was young and a life guard in south jersey the life guards would work out every other day and swim out a couple miles on calm days.we had life preservers on but would always see plenty of fish and it was so much fun.some days we had 25 guys all swimming together.
> You spearing that big ray wow that's cool.thanks for report trying all next week surf fishing and might hit the pier also.My brother is flying in from jersey and want to get on some fish.
> Let me know how you do in destin Friday.
> Thanks again. Tom


biggest i've speared so far was 35-40lbs and honestly a lot easier to get in than this one with the current and all. lol.

I'm going to try to get out tomorrow afternoon to spear a couple more in destin and check the weeds. probably fish saturday.


----------

